# Pouring a concrete slab over telephone, cable lines...



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The conduit will likely be your responsibility. They don't care if you put concrete over them, as long as you don't dig up the wires.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You're right, it is as simple as you think. Just unplug them from your house, slip the conduit over, and plug them back in.

Keep the slab 6" below the siding.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have done that, you do not need anything from the utilities, just use the proper color coded conduit for wiring not water.
DIY 
dig the wires up gently, get a trench made for it to be put back down, disconnect it from the outside junctions, slide in the conduit, rebury it, then install your concrete, pavers, asphalt, etc. 


ED


----------



## Wager (May 9, 2016)

Thank you guys for the responses, I really appreciate it.


----------



## davidpai (Oct 2, 2015)

Jumping on this thread to add an additional question......What if it involves the power feed??


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Dangerous voltages are involved with the power feed. You need to call the POCO for a disconnect to move or put the wires into conduit.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

At minimum, I would sleeve the wires as they come up through the slab. 
Best answer is to install the wires into a conduit as per the previous replies.


----------

